# Sub 1in'g All EG-1 And EG-2 Algs



## Rubiks560 (May 28, 2011)

> Yay!  this was EXTREMELY frustrating. I wasn't sure if I'd get it or not. Hopefully their are no errors or anything.
> Cube is a LanLan


----------



## Andrew Ricci (May 28, 2011)

God, that's crazy. Excellent job, Chris!


----------



## Hershey (May 28, 2011)

Chris, where can I print out the CLL and EG algorithms you use?


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 28, 2011)

Hershey said:


> Where can I print out the CLL and EG algorithms you use?


 
Eh, I'm not sure....I use algs from all over.


----------



## sa11297 (May 28, 2011)

which algorithms were the hardest to sub 1?


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 28, 2011)

sa11297 said:


> which algorithms were the hardest to sub 1?


 
Hahaha, just answered this but I guess I can do it again. The hardest was probably F2 R U2 R2 F2 R' F2.


----------



## sa11297 (May 28, 2011)

Rubiks560 said:


> Hahaha, just answered this but I guess I can do it again. The hardest was probably F2 R U2 R2 F2 R' F2.


 
ok thanks. ill see what i can do when i learn all of these algs. but it wont be anything like this! good job.


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 28, 2011)

Dude, what?


----------



## Cyrus C. (May 28, 2011)

Glad to see you finished this. I laughed when at your reaction to that H EG2 alg. You're so fast Christopher.


----------



## Stefan (May 28, 2011)

_"This video contains content from WMG and SME. It is not available in your country."_

In case you put music into it - does anybody really prefer that to hearing the cube?


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 28, 2011)

Stefan said:


> _"This video contains content from WMG and SME. It is not available in your country."_
> 
> In case you put music into it - does anybody really prefer that to hearing the cube?


 
Aghhh.....sorry. I'll audio swap here in a sec.


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 28, 2011)

Fixed it.


----------



## Cyrus C. (May 28, 2011)

Rubiks560 said:


> Fixed it.


 
Let's keep the double posts to a minimum.


----------



## Tall5001 (May 28, 2011)

amazing!!! Also now that you have put all the algs in the video you should put all the algs on a website or a google docs and then post it so everyone can use these algs!


----------



## Hershey (May 28, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> amazing!!! Also now that you have put all the algs in the video you should put all the algs on a website or a google docs and then post it so everyone can use these algs!


 
OMG Chris could you do this please? Of course, if you find time to .


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 28, 2011)

I could try, no promises when it'll be up though. I'll try for soon though.


----------



## vcuber13 (May 28, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> amazing!!! Also now that you have put all the algs in the video you should put all the algs on a website or a google docs and then post it so everyone can use these algs!


 


Hershey said:


> OMG Chris could you do this please? Of course, if you find time to .



since they're in the video, whats stopping you guys? you want them.


----------



## Tall5001 (May 28, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> since they're in the video, whats stopping you guys? you want them.


 
Nothing. I just was thinking he would have made a sheet when making this i know i would have. Plus we dont know the case just the alg


----------



## Robert-Y (May 28, 2011)

"And now the PLL's for Robert Yau" 

This was great, and I think you saved the best one until last. Not that many people can do the common 333 Y perm sub 1 

If you want, I could help find better algs for some cases, just give me the cases, and I'll try and find something. It doesn't take long since the algs won't be too long and CE5 is extremely fast at generating short solutions.


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 28, 2011)

Robert-Y said:


> "And now the PLL's for Robert Yau"
> 
> This was great, and I think you saved the best one until last. Not that many people can do the common 333 Y perm sub 1
> 
> If you want, I could help find better algs for some cases, just give me the cases, and I'll try and find something. It doesn't take long since the algs won't be too long and CE5 is extremely fast at generating short solutions.


 
Thanks! And if I have any I'll let you know


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 28, 2011)

Double post again I guess I lied, all my algs should be up for people by tomorrow or Monday.


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 30, 2011)

Triple post....This should be my last post. Here is the algs for everyone who wanted them. Hopefully no algs are typed wrong.

CLL: http://goo.gl/O7sON
EG-1: http://goo.gl/QOY4s
EG-2: http://goo.gl/ksXdh


----------



## Tall5001 (Jun 1, 2011)

Cool thanks! Just wondering though what happened to page 2 on CLL. Also where are the algs for the end of page 6 on EG-1?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 1, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> Cool thanks! Just wondering though what happened to page 2 on CLL. Also where are the algs for the end of page 6 on EG-1?


 
Argh, I don't know what the heck Cyrus did....I'll try and get it fixed.


----------



## Tall5001 (Jun 5, 2011)

Rubiks560 said:


> Argh, I don't know what the heck Cyrus did....I'll try and get it fixed.


 
Is it fixed?


----------



## Lid (Jun 7, 2011)

I wrote down all the algs in pure text format (and corrected some errors also), you can get it here: http://pastebin.com/JwbTnprV


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 7, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> Is it fixed?


 Oh, sorry I never got it fixed because Cyrus refuses to give the document....but the user right above me seems to have fixed the problem.


----------

